
BioShifts DB – Species Fleeing En Masse to the Poles Due to Global Warming - asaegyn
https://figshare.com/articles/BioShifts_a_global_geodatabase_of_climate-induced_species_redistribution_over_land_and_sea/7413365/1
======
asaegyn
This sent chills down my spine.

We don't have much time left. Link to academic paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-020-1198-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-020-1198-2)

========

We know that global warming is forcing many animals around the world to flee
their normal habitats, but now, an exhaustive analysis has shown marine
species are booking it for the poles six times faster than those on land.

Drawing together 258 peer-reviewed studies, researchers compared over 30,000
habitat shifts in more than 12,000 species of bacteria, fungi, plants, and
animals.

The resulting database, named BioShifts, is the first comprehensive analysis
of its kind, and while the database is limited by our own, human research
biases, the data we have certainly suggests marine species are following
global thermal shifts much closer than land animals.

...

In the review, amphibians were found to be moving up slope at over 12 metres a
year, while reptiles seem to be headed towards the equator at 6.5 metres a
year.

Insects, which incidentally carry many diseases, were found to be moving
poleward at 18.5 kilometres per year.

Relatively, that's a lot, but in the bigger picture, marine species were
moving towards the poles at an average pace of nearly 6 kilometres per year,
while land animals were only shifting upslope at a mean pace of nearly 1.8
metres per year (slightly faster than previous estimates for land species, but
still comparatively slow).

